# Auckland Schools + ADHD assistance



## Sierra Eden (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi,
We are making a move to Auckland in the next 3-4 months with my 2 kids(3&5). My husband will be working in the CBD. 
My 5 yr old has ADHD with a developmental delay and i am looking for a school that will best suit his needs. He is not a sever case where he needs to attend a special school but he does have issues that needs attention. 
Who can recommend a school that can accommodate him and from there it will help me decide on an area to live in to fall into that decile. 
If there is anyone/teacher out there that can advise i will really appreciate it.

Regards,


----------

